# Won't load



## Bealz998 (23 Oct 2013)

When I click on anything via tapatalk website nothing loads


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2013)

Go to site news and updates.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Oct 2013)

Check out site news and updates. HERE.

Also search Tapatalk as there are numerous threads about it already.


----------



## Bealz998 (23 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys it's so much Easyer to view via tapatalk


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2013)

No need for another thread so closed.


----------

